# Does Lanolin really go bad?



## Chalex (Sep 22, 2005)

A friend has some 'expired' landisoh (years passed expiry, really LOL).
She checked it out and said it looks and feels fine. So it got me thinking, is the expiry date just a percaution?

Also, has anyone bought generic lanolin from the pharamacist counter?
Any difference? It all should be the same 100% lanolin, right?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

In keeping with the DDC guidelines, I'm going to move this over to breastfeeding.

But yeah, in my experience, it can go bad, but you know it. It gets all tacky and smells funky. If you're not experiencing that, you should be fine.

And the store brand is fine, but I really recommend Earth Mama Angel Baby's nipple butter. It's a billion times nicer than lansinoh.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
And the store brand is fine, but I really recommend Earth Mama Angel Baby's nipple butter. It's a billion times nicer than lansinoh.

Agreed!







That stuff is so nice. Smells way better, too.

Question, though--does anyone know if you have to wipe it off before each nursing session? I have been (just in case), but wasn't sure.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I never have.


----------



## purplemamaaz (Jan 22, 2007)

I had a tube of Lanolin from when DS#2 was a newborn that I used for chapped lips after I was done nursing. When DS #2 was 4 years old I noticed that it had a funky smell so I threw it away. It took 4 years but yes, it did seem to "go bad"! I didn't use it daily but kinda amazing that after 4 years I still had some left!


----------



## CanBoo (Nov 17, 2006)

Has a precautionary measure, I would not use it on nipples or chapped lips.
I would not throw it away though, just use it for lanolizing my wool covers.

And no, you don't have to wipe it off before nursing babe. It is totally fine for them.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I had a tube of expired lanolin and a new tube at the same time, and I compared them. The expired was much thicker and gooey-er. I wouldnt use it. I use the expired on my feet at night, works great.
Cant comment on the generic, I have only used the Lansinoh and Medela brands.


----------

